# Groomer in Central NJ



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

Loooking for a good groomer around central NJ who specializes in Goldens.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Not sure if you would consider it central NJ but definitely Morris Animal Inn in Morristown (actually south of Morristown). They specialize in goldens and do a beautiful job. BTW its the ONLY place I board my dogs when I have to.


----------

